# 2016 CES



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/678394421092737024


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Do you think AT&T - D* will have a booth this year, maybe to show off its new 4K offerings?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679177056404533248


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

What is it you keep posting Drucifer? It doesn't show at all in tapatalk just a little HTML code.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> What is it you keep posting Drucifer? It doesn't show at all in tapatalk just a little HTML code.


Embedded tweets ...


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I have no trouble with them, but I don't use tapatalk.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679447849176805376


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> What is it you keep posting Drucifer? It doesn't show at all in tapatalk just a little HTML code.





> We will be adding Twitter Tweet embedded view to Tapatalk in next release or two.


That was posted in January 2015 HERE


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Do you think AT&T - D* will have a booth this year, maybe to show off its new 4K offerings?


No. They will have their own invite-only event right before CES.

Those of us who will be at CES got that information recently.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/679760901696831488


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/680908232156655616


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/681490334187163649


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From the Silicon Valley Mercury News *Nvidia launches supercomputer for self-driving cars*:



> The lunch-box sized computer, 10 times faster than a previous version of the device, will be available to car makers in the fourth quarter of this year, the company said, and will first be deployed by Volvo, which will outfit and lease 100 SUVs with the supercomputer in the company's hometown of Gothenburg, Sweden, next year.
> 
> It fits in the trunk of a car and can deliver up to 24 trillion deep learning operations per second. It has the processing power of 150 MacBook Pros.The device can process the inputs of 12 video cameras, lidar (remote distance sensing using lasers), radar and ultrasonic sensors, Nvidia said.
> 
> A fast learner, the Drive PX 2 can rapidly learn how to deal with road debris, erratic drivers and constructor zones, the company said. It can also deal with poor weather conditions, extreme darkness and difficult lighting conditions.


Being a bit of a skeptic, I sure hope this works better on release date than some of the Nvidia graphic cards I've installed in computers over the years. Here correcting bugs in the driver means something different. Volvo is the company that already has indicated their intention to have self-driving trucks (as in tractor-trailer) on the road by 2020.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684593761326870530
Smart fridges, thin TVs and more: All the news from the biggest day at CES


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Any news from D*/AT&T yet?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Unless att changes things, I wouldn't expect to hear anything as D* tends to more secrecy.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The bigger question for CES is what products will actually see the light of day and go on the market?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Any news from D*/AT&T yet?


From AT&T's news release:



> The 2016 AT&T Developer Summit, which runs January 2-5, is a developer-focused event. Packed with valuable news and information about emerging technologies, products, and services, it's one of the best opportunities of the year to network with top industry experts. The event begins with a two-day hackathon (Sat-Sun) and continues Monday with hands-on technical training, mentor sessions and sponsor expo. The event concludes Tuesday with an executive keynote, track sessions, expo, and a private concert.


Their additional news releases are:



> AT&T Foundry For Connected Health To Open At Texas Medical Center Innovation Institute
> Las Vegas, Nevada, 1 day ago
> 
> YOFiMeter™ to Connect Glucose Meter with AT&T
> ...


AT&T has some pretty significant stuff going on but DirecTV was not part of their main program. However there was this CES 2016: AT&T Links DirecTV to Digital Life which explains:



> Adding some service and tech synergies following its acquisition of DirecTV, AT&T said Digital Life, its home automation and security platform, now works with some DirecTV equipment, though that integration is limited, for now, to Internet-connected Genie HD-DVRs (Model 34 or higher).
> 
> AT&T said it made that possible by incorporating a Digital Life app into DirecTV Genie set-tops, enabling those customers to arm and disarm security and monitor the status of the system, including connected video cameras.
> 
> Also timed with CES, AT&T said it's actively trialing and planning a commercial launch this year of a Voice Assistant mobile app for AT&T Digital Life that runs on Interactions' Curo speech and language platform. When rolled out, customers will be able to use their voice to control certain aspects of the service's home security and automation system functions. For example, customers will be able to ask the system if the security system is armed or tell it to turn off the lights or set thermometer levels.


That probably isn't what kind of announcement you're hoping to see, but it is more in keeping with AT&T's long term goals for online integration of people, homes, businesses, vehicles, cities, the NSA, the world, and GOD AT&T.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

This looks like fun...










...unless as the article says...



> Dombroff has been leery of some prototypes he's seen. "It's like flying a blender," he said. "God forbid your seatbelt gives way and you find yourself in the midst of all those propellers."


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

phrelin said:


> That probably isn't what kind of announcement you're hoping to see, but it is more in keeping with AT&T's long term goals for online integration of people, homes, businesses, vehicles, cities, the NSA, the world, and GOD AT&T.


I don't want to seem to be playing favorites. From *Panasonic looks at the big picture: Cities not just TVs*:



> Panasonic hasn't given up on consumer electronics, but the company's focus on smart technology reflects a bigger shift in its overall strategy to sell more products to governments and businesses, instead of directly to consumers. While Panasonic is well known in the US for its now retired best-in-class plasma TVs, more than 70 percent of its worldwide revenue comes from selling technology and products to so-called enterprise customers and not to consumers.
> 
> A key announcement from the show was a partnership between Panasonic and the city of Denver, which will use Panasonic smart technology to help improve energy efficiency, water conservation, public safety, health care and other public-service areas. Using Panasonic's Internet-connected cameras and other technologies, citizens will be able to access real-time information about utilities and mass transit, the company said, adding that city officials will have more control over infrastructure like street lighting and energy systems.
> 
> Panasonic is also taking its technology into the smart home. It announced new software called Ora, designed to let homeowners control all their smart-home gear from a single device. The average American household has more than 100 smart end points that can connect to the Internet, the company said. The new Ora software enables integration of each of these end points. Panasonic showed a video of a couple hosting an anniversary party for their parents. Lights and music, presumably powered by devices made by different manufacturers, were easily controlled on the fly from a smartphone.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Skreens turns your TV into a media hub with multiple simultaneous feeds


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/685145529777442818


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Skreens would be great for watching television and monitoring your home on the same screen. Of course, either an extra large screen or one of those super wide screens would work best.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Looks like even Federal Marshals got to go to CES.

http://www.engadget.com/2016/01/07/federal-marshals-raid-a-booth-at-ces-over-patent-violation/


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> Looks like even Federal Marshals got to go to CES.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2016/01/07/federal-marshals-raid-a-booth-at-ces-over-patent-violation/


Unreal!

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

peds48 said:


> Unreal!


No, real. Really.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nick said:


> No, real. Really.


I wanted to express my thinking another way, but may get me a warning on this site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

"Science Friday" had a good discussion of CES and particularly autonomous cars. You NPR station may have it again on Saturday or catch it online.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

CES was great to attend this year.


----------

